# Pompano distance casting - - line



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

While fishing my long distance pompano set up today for whiting, I somehow managed to hook a #@&#ing bottlenose dolphin. Long story short, I lost lots of braided line and now its time to respool. 

Reel is a Daiwa Millionaire 4HS, levelwind removed. Previously it was spooled with 20lb braid, but I'm considering 12 or so pound mono. 


I was mostly happy with the braid, but I'd love input from some of the pros here. 

Thoughts?


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

12/14lb Sufix Tritanium


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

14 lb sufix tritanium ... I've caught a lot of citation pomps on that line ...


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

That's a pretty small reel I have one like it. .. No more line that it will hold then do what's best for you...You are limited in your casting distance because of the levelwind. If you can consistently cast it with braid and not blow it up. Go with 15# braid FG knotted to 20 or 25# Fluorocarbon Shock Leader.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

DaBig2na said:


> That's a pretty small reel I have one like it. .. No more line that it will hold then do what's best for you...You are limited in your casting distance because of the levelwind. If you can consistently cast it with braid and not blow it up. Go with 15# braid FG knotted to 20 or 25# Fluorocarbon Shock Leader.


That was my thought process when I initially spooled with braid. Levelwind has been gone for years, and no issues with blow ups. I have several Millionaire 5s around, might throw some Sufix on one of those to try out.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I'd recommend that you stay with braid but use a fluorocarbon leader and don't use a 100% knot in connecting the two.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I use two 9' rods rated 1/2 to 3 oz, I cast one long and one short, I now use 20# braid on both of them switching from 12# mono. I picked up distance and feel with the braid. I use 4k reels with PP on them. Even got into pomps this year.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I caught right many Citation Pomps on Hatteras this year using Berkley Pro Spec Mono, 16 lb test clear ...... Braid is not necessary bottom fishing for pomps ..... use a circle hook on a fluoro rig .... spike it, set back and wait for the rod to bend hard are the line to go slack quick .... be sure to set your drag, Pompano most of the time hit on the run ...


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Sakuma .31mm 14# mono for the revolvers.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Something I have added to my rod collection is some heavier 9 foot rods for pomps or whiting when its rather rough. I know many rods will rate out at 1-4oz, 1-5oz or 2-6oz. You put 4 oz on with bait those rods are generally at their max. The rating is simply that. A rating. I have gone to some 2-8oz rods for those special times. It makes life easier. One might inquire into the catfish line of rods for what you need. I generally use 30 pound braid to 25 pound leader.....fluoro of course. I seem to get some crazy hits at times and just can't make myself drop to 14 pound.......I have used 17 pound titanium which was great. I mostly use a 4500-5000 size reel. But do occasionally have some 4000's on for metal. I'm the guy that comes down the beach with 10 rods on the front, 6 off the rack of the tool box and maybe at times 6 or 8 off the rear hitch rack. I hate wasting time to change up on the beach.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

One could also spool with dual lines - shock leader to mono main line to a super thin braid backing line. That'll up the capacity a bunch ... and the cost if ya get spooled again. 

As I already posted, Sakuma 14# mono and be done with it ... OR, get a 6500 or 7000 size reel.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

River said:


> I caught right many Citation Pomps on Hatteras this year using Berkley Pro Spec Mono, 16 lb test clear ...... Braid is not necessary bottom fishing for pomps ..... use a circle hook on a fluoro rig .... spike it, set back and wait for the rod to bend hard are the line to go slack quick .... be sure to set your drag, Pompano most of the time hit on the run ...


What bait and rig setup do you like for them?


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep, save a buncha bux and go with mono, lotsa good brands to choose. The difference will be in line diameter per rated breaking strength and this is why I go with Sakuma mono, where it's thin .31mm diameter is on the small side for its 14# rating and allows storing more line on the spool. The DM4HS is on the small side, so maybe go for an Abu 5500 or 6500 and pull its LW assembly ... hard to beat an Abu Sweden C3 for its value and 6 block internal centrifugal brake blocks - mags not needed for fishing. I'd avoid the cheaper China Abu "S" reels.

Here's an Abu Sweden 5601 C3 with LW removed and Zzeta mono mag installed, loaded with Sakuma .31mm 14# (but I could go down to Sakuma .28mm 12# for even more line) and a 50# shocker, Breakaway Omega 10'6" with taped-on Minima 4 guides (but a Fuji K tip top) and coastered Fuji reel seat. Light weight for plugging all day, perfect for 2oz lures, casts a mile (well, over 100yds at the least), and makes for little fishies and bigger fishies angling fun.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

surffshr said:


> What bait and rig setup do you like for them?


Sand Fleas, two sometimes on my hand tied fluorocarbon rig with a 1/0 Circle hook.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Sand fleas!


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

Spool of 14lb Sufix Tritanium is slated to arrive tomorrow. 

Will be moving to a slightly larger reel -- A Millionaire 5HS -- so line capacity should be OK. I'm just going to swap the sideplates from the 4HS because A) I know it's slicked up and ready, and B) they're blue and they go nicely with the Team Alabama surf rod. 

I have a spare Luna 300 that I'm using for nothing whatsoever. Anyone tried those for the surf, maybe after a levelwind delete?


Will be headed to Topsail Beach this weekend, hopefully it's not another "should have been here yesterday" trip!


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I had just just loaded the Omoto Chief 5000 with Sufix Tritanium Plus in .35mm 14# and I like it a lot, good copolymer stuff indeed. It's less breaking strength than Sakuma .35mm (18#) but at about half the cost, works for me.


----------



## RWFishead (Jun 11, 2021)

Commercial Fla pomp fisherman here. Most down here cast mono on revolving reels and braid on fixed spool. However I throw 30 braid on all my revolvers with 40 lb shock leader. Braid seems to have less drag in heavier surf and Flys well. I can still keep fishing with break offs without have to respool where as with mono i might not have enough left on spool to keep fishing. My terminal tackles is 30 mono from swivel to sinker and 15 fluro on snoots. The purpose is to be able to break off unwanted fish such as rays or drum. Then quickly reattach broken snoot. No loss of sinkers and such. When the pomps are chewing keeping hooks in the water can cost you money if you have to retie or change reels. Sorry if too much info. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## RWFishead (Jun 11, 2021)

RWFishead said:


> Commercial Fla pomp fisherman here. Most down here cast mono on revolving reels and braid on fixed spool. However I throw 30 braid on all my revolvers with 40 lb shock leader. Braid seems to have less drag in heavier surf and Flys well. I can still keep fishing with break offs without have to respool where as with mono i might not have enough left on spool to keep fishing. My terminal tackles is 30 mono from swivel to sinker and 15 fluro on snoots. The purpose is to be able to break off unwanted fish such as rays or drum. Then quickly reattach broken snoot. No loss of sinkers and such. When the pomps are chewing keeping hooks in the water can cost you money if you have to retie or change reels. Sorry if too much info. Just my .02 worth.


BTW Bright colored braids help cut down on pelican interactions.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Had a buddy who moved to Palm Coast a few years ago, he's passed now but mentioned to me about being a professional pompano fisherman, thought that would be a great job, but the grass is always greener ....pop.


----------



## RWFishead (Jun 11, 2021)

It's a lot like a job, LOL.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

right...


----------



## RWFishead (Jun 11, 2021)

poppop1 said:


> right...


If you want to give it a try when it's too cold come on down. I fish East Coast and West Coast of Fla. Northern Gulf from Fla to TX. As an old fat guy I like the cooler weather and chasing the migrations.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thank you for the invitation, I've never been to Florida and I surely do not like winter here in Pa. anymore and I've lived here my whole life, and I'm a old guy too, thanks,...pop.


----------

